
What VR headset should you buy? Some rules of thumb can help you - SkarredGhost
https://skarredghost.com/2017/10/17/virtual-reality-headset-buy-pimax-vs-oculus-vs-samsung-vs-htc-vs/
======
abysmalfitzg
Appendix:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_reality_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_reality_headsets)

